# noisy boy



## liplifter (Jan 18, 2014)

howdy,first time poster,long time reader.I have a 99 merc 65/45 2st.THE LOUDEST BOAT ON MY RIVER .any way to tune down the DB's on it?It's on a blazer 1752 that will run over dirt.love the boat but even cruising I can't hear other people in the boat.My brother lives 3 miles from the river and calls my wife everytime i'm out to ask if it's me.(no cell phone,never will)


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 18, 2014)

There's not much you can do to an OB jet to quiet it down.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, unfortunately, that's one of the disadvantages of OB jets, the noise factor. And no easy way to reduce the DB's, short of re-routing the exhaust, which would prove extremely complex with an outboard.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 18, 2014)

Is the exhaust drilled or have an exhaust tuner?
If so you could reverse that aspect but if its all stock theres not much you can do.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 19, 2014)

The 60/40 mercs have always been noisy motors with a jet. Worse then about anyone I've listened to. Even worse with a different exhaust tuner. I think merc made 3 different stock tuners for that motor. They made 1 for the jet I can't remember about the other 2. It might have a hydro tec tuner or something like that. Is the breather box on it? Taking them off adds a lot of noise to a motor.
You have a blazer, are you in Missouri? Welcome to the site.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a buddy who lives on the miss by where i launch..

He says he can tell if its me with my 115/80 inline 6 merc or my other buddies johny 30/21..

They are loud and different but worth every decibel..


----------



## semojetman (Jan 19, 2014)

The four strokes are kindve odd, they are extremely quiet at idle and when at wot they make that deep note that can be heard from a long ways off but its not a loud piercing noise.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I can't wait to crank up my Merc 60/45 at the ramp now.


----------



## Seth (Jan 20, 2014)

Another reason I love my Etec. I can still hear myself think while riding around. :mrgreen:


----------



## rockdamage (Jan 24, 2014)

plate the jet, dynamat the breather box, drill out the water jet in the tuner, add plastic reeds, line the hood, add a raised rear deck.......
yep not much you can do lol.....

only one type of tuner in your engine. if it has been cut then its louder. you can check with a scope or pull the jet
drilling the exhaust plate will hurt power


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 24, 2014)

My bad , just remembered a post on another forum saying there was 3 different exhaust.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339186#p339186 said:


> Seth » 20 Jan 2014, 15:18[/url]"]Another reason I love my Etec. I can still hear myself think while riding around. :mrgreen:



Love my loud @$$ inline merc because i cant here myself think.. half the runs i do i'd rather fly by wire than use the melon


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 25, 2014)

Canoeman said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339186#p339186 said:
> 
> 
> > Seth » 20 Jan 2014, 15:18[/url]"]Another reason I love my Etec. I can still hear myself think while riding around. :mrgreen:
> ...


Yup, sometimes hearing less brain gears turn and more real parts turn is better .


----------



## Seth (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339666#p339666 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 01:19[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Canoeman said:
> ...



To each their own. 8) 

Those loud engines are like trucks with loud exhaust. They sound cool when they go by, but I couldn't stand to listen to one all the time. I prefer my outboards and trucks on the quiet side. I'll leave the "cool" factor to others and go for functionality every time. :mrgreen:


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 25, 2014)

I was kidding!
If my Merc 60 is loud enough to drown out my girlfriend I may leave it running all the time! Haha


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 25, 2014)

wish mine was quitter but I'm in to going fast so it's the price I pay, at some point wind speed drowns out the motor. :mrgreen: lol


----------



## Seth (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339706#p339706 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 12:59[/url]"]I was kidding!
> If my Merc 60 is loud enough to drown out my girlfriend I may leave it running all the time! Haha



That's a good point! :mrgreen:


----------

